# Raising floor drain without breaking up the floor



## Plumborg

Hey guys,

Im still an apprentice but my shop has me running a couple jobs. Not the point, I just don't have much experience in the different products out there yet. I need to raise the drain but the general really doesn't want to break up the ground and have me push some a longer piece of two inch in. Is there any company that makes 5" round strainers with extended threads or anything like that? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Flyout95

Plumborg said:


> Hey guys, Im still an apprentice but my shop has me running a couple jobs. Not the point, I just don't have much experience in the different products out there yet. I need to raise the drain but the general really doesn't want to break up the ground and have me push some a longer piece of two inch in. Is there any company that makes 5" round strainers with extended threads or anything like that? Thanks for the help guys.


They make extensions. 
How much is the drain off?


----------



## budders

Some have an adjustable thread you can just rase it up by unthreading it a little bit


----------



## Plumborg

The new tile will raise the finished floor 5/8"

Who makes the extension?


----------



## plungerboy

Would this help. 

http://www.oatey.com/products/commercial-drainage/truesetadjustabledrains


----------



## budders

Thats the one i was thinking of. Ive put a bunch of those in. I like them alot


----------



## Plumborg

I need a 5" round with a 2" height adjustment NB. Perhaps they just don't exist. Oh well. Doesn't really Matter to me, just would be a little easier and one less project.


----------



## BC73RS

Zurn makes them as well as others...
http://www.zurn.com/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?NodeKey=373951


----------



## Flyout95

So you set the FD to the pour not the FF? And you maxed it out on just the pour? Oopsie!


----------



## JWBII

What kind of floor drains did you put in?

It's likely you will be breaking the floor at the very least to get to the drain body to either install the extension or raise the drain itself. Sioux Chief finish line drains seem to be the only ones I've seen so far that allow you to remove the drain itself completely without breaking up floors.


----------



## sparky

Plumborg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im still an apprentice but my shop has me running a couple jobs. Not the point, I just don't have much experience in the different products out there yet. I need to raise the drain but the general really doesn't want to break up the ground and have me push some a longer piece of two inch in. Is there any company that makes 5" round strainers with extended threads or anything like that? Thanks for the help guys.


All you got to do is cut a piece of copper or PVC pipe whatever length you need and put it under the grid then all you need is longer brass or ss screws,works like a charm


----------



## JWBII

sparky said:


> All you got to do is cut a piece of copper or PVC pipe whatever length you need and put it under the grid then all you need is longer brass or ss screws,works like a charm


I've done this myself as well. Though not technically correct and if ya got a picky superintendent or owner then that ain't gonna fly. I've done it though and it does work like a charm.


----------



## SSP

I use tin snips to cut a 4" furnco to create a spacer on recessed floor drains or cleanouts. With a furnco trimming as a spacer you can also make adjustments to level it out and it will seal when you use longer SS screws or self tapping tech screws into the brass body to compress it snugly.


Opposed to pvc which is usually more tedious and brittle to work with, and far too ridgid to effectively use as a leveling agent


----------

